# Persian: زبان تخصصی



## seitt

Greetings,

A friend writes:
فقط زبان تخصصی رو می خونم...

I'm a bit confused about زبان تخصصی – is it one single word, by any chance? How would you translate it, please?

All the best, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## Jervoltage

_*زبان تخصصی*_ refers to the major.
 فقط زبان تخصصی رو می خونم...ا

​He/She only wants to work on his/her main subject, which is a language, rather than his/her other courses.


----------



## seitt

Thank you so much - so is تخصصی an adjective here? i.e. not تخصص plus indefinite suffix ی.

In that case, are the two words of the expression زبان تخصصی connected by an extra kasre/zir?


----------



## Jervoltage

You're welcome. 



seitt said:


> so is تخصصی an adjective here? i.e. not تخصص plus indefinite suffix ی.



Yes, تخصصی is an adjective: (_*تخصص*_ + _*ی*(*پسوند صفت ساز*_



> In that case, are the two words of the expression زبان تخصصی connected by an extra kasre/zir?



Yes, /zabān-e taxassosi/.


----------



## searcher123

Well, there are two type of language: general language and technical language. General language is the same that we use in common usages. Also each science have some specific words for itself that is used just by experts of that science. For example "solid-state" have different meaning in different sciences. In Electronic and Computer Science that mean نيمه هادي (maybe the meaning of it in other sciences is different; unfortunately I don't know about it). Th technical meaning of a word, specialized just for a specific science is زبان تخصصي of that science.

Albeit the definition of *Jervoltage* is correct too.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, very helpful indeed.


----------



## Jervoltage

searcher123 said:


> Well, there are two type of language: general language and technical language. General language is the same that we use in common usages. Also each science have some specific words for itself that is used just by experts of that science. For example "solid-state" have different meaning in different sciences. In Electronic and Computer Science that mean نيمه هادي (maybe the meaning of it in other sciences is different; unfortunately I don't know about it). Th technical meaning of a word, specialized just for a specific science is زبان تخصصي of that science.



There's no connection between what's meant by _*زبان تخصصی*_ in this sentence and the differences between technical terminology and vernacular; _*زبان تخصصی*_ simply refers to the main subject of the student, which could be French, English, or whatever.


----------



## seitt

But it is extremely useful to be made aware of the other meaning! Many thanks, Morteza.


----------



## Jervoltage

seitt said:


> But it is extremely useful to be made aware of the other meaning! Many thanks, Morteza.



So long as it's not suggested as an answer which is wrong, or it will serve only to confuse the questioner.


----------



## searcher123

seitt said:


> But it is extremely useful to be made aware of the other meaning! Many thanks, Morteza.



You are welcome as always, dear professor.
I forgot to say if you like to see the usage of my definition about زبان تخصصي, please take a look on *here* or click on *here* too.


----------



## seitt

Thank you very much - an excellent example is afforded by the first link, but unfortunately I cannot open the second.


----------



## searcher123

seitt said:


> Thank you very much - an excellent example is afforded by the first link, but unfortunately I cannot open the second.



That is so strange! No problem my dear friend. Please copy زبان تخصصي رشته and paste it in Google Search field. My second link was a search for this phrase by Google.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, God bless.

Am I right in thinking that since زبان تخصصي رشته will always be followed by the field in question e.g. زبان تخصصي رشته حسابداري, it will always be زبان تخصصي رشته‌ی?


----------



## searcher123

You are welcome

Yes, you are. Such as: زبان تخصصي ﴿رشته‌ي﴾ كامپيوتر/معماري/فيزيك/شيمي/غبره


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, perfect.


----------



## arsham

I don't know whether this will be of any help, but
zabân-e taxassosi=specialized/technical language/vocabulary
a better term would be
lâye-ye taxassosi= specialized level as in formal or informal levels of a language!


----------



## seitt

Yes, very helpful - many thanks.


----------

